# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo™ YOGA™ Book C930 — ноутбук с дополнительным дисплеем

## Labs

*
Новый Yoga Book развивает успех своего предшественника, создавая уникальный класс устройств для пользователей следующего поколения*Минск, 31 августа 2018 г. — Lenovo представила ультратонкий и лёгкий ноутбук YOGA Book C930, оснащённый двумя дисплеями, один из которых работает на базе технологии электронных чернил E Ink. Это первый потомок революционного YOGA Book, выпущенного в 2016 году. Гибкий и мобильный, ноутбук 2-в-1 YOGA Book C930, работающий под управлением ОС Windows® 10, становится родоначальникам нового поколения мобильных устройств, предлагающих пользователям больше возможностей, комфорта и вариантов взаимодействия. Каждая деталь его конструкции продумана с учетом потребностей пользователей, предпочитающих работать и отдыхать на ходу.
Новый ноутбук от Lenovo стал самым тонким и лёгким в мире устройством с двумя экранами1. Его толщина в открытом положении не превышает 4 мм, в закрытом — 9,9 мм, а вес не превышает 775 г.2 Благодаря батарее, поддерживающей до 10 часов автономной работы3, этот изящный гаджет может легко сопровождать своего обладателя везде, где требуется персональный компьютер. Он достаточно миниатюрный, чтобы взять его с собой, даже отправляясь в магазин за продуктами, и легко помещается в дамской сумочке, портфеле или рюкзаке.
YOGA Book C930 — первый в мире ноутбук с дополнительным экраном на базе технологии E Ink1. Основной IPS-экран с диагональю 10,8 дюйма выполняет функции записной книжки, планшета для рисования от руки и самообучающейся виртуальной клавиатуры. Процессоры Intel® Core™ 7-го поколения делают YOGA Book C930 одними из самых быстрых безвентиляторных ноутбуков. Дисплей с разрешением 2K QHD, два динамика и качественный звук, усиленный технологией объёмного звучания Dolby Atmos®, обеспечивают эффект полного погружения во время просмотра кинофильмов, телешоу и прослушивания музыкальных треков.
При невероятной компактности YOGA Book C930 остаётся максимально гибким и универсальным. Шарнир с возможностью разворота на 360° позволяет мгновенно изменять форму, выбирая наиболее удобный в конкретной ситуации вариант. С ним вы можете с комфортом читать, смотреть видео или набирать текст стоя в метро, сидя в самолёте, тренируясь на беговой дорожке или лёжа на диване после тяжёлого рабочего дня.

_1 Основано на исследованиях, проведенных Lenovo 23 августа 2018 г. Рассматривались ноутбуки, проданные основными производителями с объёмом продаж более 1 миллиона штук в год._ 
_2 Модель с Wi-Fi_
_3 С учётом смешанного профиля использования, включающего просмотр интернет страниц, прослушивание музыки, просмотр видео, чтение и набор текста. Реальные показатели могут отличатся в зависимости от ряда факторов, включая конфигурацию устройства и профиль использования, установленное ПО и условия внешней среды, беспроводные сети настройки энергосбережения, яркость экрана и другие условия. Максимальная ёмкость батареи естественным образом снижается по мере эксплуатации._

----------

